# Help with Glucosamine Chondroitin dosing for Geriatric Boy?



## MasonMom (Feb 2, 2012)

:wave: Can anyone help me determine how much Glucosamine Chondroitin to give my 75 lb geriatric boy? If I know how many MGs he needs per day, I can figure it out based on the strength I buy. (I've spent prob a hour on different websites, and I am coming up w/ nothing.) Thanks so much for any help you can give me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Maggie is on Glycoflex III. I keep her on 2/day which is the loading dose which means her daily total is 2000 mg glucosamine, 2000 mg MSM, 1200 perna and several other ingredients. Penny and Cody get half that amount.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

My vet said 1000mg/day for my 65 pound 15 year old girl. However, an agility instructor/competitor suggested Sasha Blend instead and it worked wonders for her


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

If you're dog is already quite stiff or in pain, he might be beyond what glucosamine can do to help him. My girl outgrew gluco/condroitin about 4 years ago (she was about 8 at the time), but until then she got about 1000mg/day.

My dog is also on Sasha's Blend, which has gave her a whole new lease on life.


----------

